# Gräte verschluckt



## damdam05 (27. Juli 2011)

wie sehen denn die Maßnahmen aus, wenn ich eine Gräte verschlucken sollte?

Bekommt man "nur" keine Luft aber man kann noch was essen oder trinken, um die Gräte runterzuspühlen?

Ich versteh das sowieso nicht so ganz wie so eine "kleine" Gräte es schafft, die Luft wegzulassen, die hat doch nicht den Durchmesser der Speise bzw. Luftröhre.

Also was ist als erste Hilfeaktion das Beste?


----------



## k-bay (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

weissbrot essen!


----------



## Der-Graf (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Den Tipp mit dem Weißbrot habe ich auch schon oft gehört - steht auch eigentlich immer mit auf dem Tisch, auch wenn es bisher nicht gebraucht wurde (ist wahrscheinlich, wie mit den Regenschirmen und dem Regen...) Das Weißbrot löst die Gräte deutlich besser, als z.B. ein Getränkt, dass die Gräte im Zweifelsfall nur umspült, aber eben nicht löst. Bei größeren Gräten kann es aber tatsächlich sein, dass man damit zum HNO muss... Letzter Versuch vorher kann natürlich auch "Finger in den Hals sein" - eklig und schade um den Fisch, aber immernoch besser, als dass die Gräte festhängt...


----------



## Onkelfester (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

...oder Kartoffeln.
Hilft aber nur wenn du die Gräte verschluckt und nicht eingeatmet hast.|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Sauerkraut roh:m


----------



## T2sCorp (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Döner |wavey:


----------



## flor61 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Fisch fieletieren, vorsichtig und in Ruhe essen, Schwarzbrot dabei haben. Sollte es trotzdem zum showdown kommen, ist die letzte Konsequenz die Unfallstelle, so blöd es sich anhört. Das Gleiche kann Dir bei Geflügel auch passieren.
Der Knochen sollte in der Speiseröhre stecken, weil ja beim Schlucken nicht geatmet wird.

Petri und guten Appetit


----------



## Kanalo Emser (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Mahlzeit,

auf jeden Fall, Brot essen. Dat hat meine Oma schon gesagt, als ich noch nen ganz kleiner Junge war. Es gibt auch noch andere Hausmittel z.B. Sauerkraut. Aber wenn alles nichts hilft, dann sollte man einen HNO-Arzt aufsuchen, dieser kann mit Hilfe spezieller Werkzeuge ganz schnell Abhilfe schaffen.
Und die Gräte löst im Hals eigentlich nur eine Reizung aus, von der man meinen kann, man würde ersticken. Allerdings wäre das nur in sehr seltenen Fällen, auch wirklich der Fall. Wenn z.B. eine Überempfindlichkeit gegen Fisch besteht, kann es zu Schwellungen der Atemwege führen und das in Verbindung mit einer Gräte im Hals, ist schon gefährlicher.

Gruß, R. aus R.


----------



## T2sCorp (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Oder du isst Döner, das verbindet Brot mit Kraut. Ist unschlagbar und löst selbst Haizähne. Zur Verdauung des Döners prozudiert dein Körper extreme Säuren, die selbst Steine auflösen würden :m


----------



## Sxxlflx (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

an einer gräte erstickt man nich...und sie kann auch die speiseröhre nicht beschädigen...das einzige was sie tut...verdammt unangenehm sein...
also ruhe bewahren und einfach was festes essen was sie dann mit nimmt (brot etc)


----------



## damdam05 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*



Soulfly schrieb:


> an einer gräte erstickt man nich...und sie kann auch die speiseröhre nicht beschädigen...das einzige was sie tut...verdammt unangenehm sein...
> also ruhe bewahren und einfach was festes essen was sie dann mit nimmt (brot etc)


 

ich muß nochmal dumm nachfragen, ist es also ein Mythos das man an einer Gräte ersticken kann? Ist das definitv nicht möglich?


----------



## Boendall (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Ich habe gehört ein Stamperl Zitronensaft soll helfen, weil der Saft die Gräte weich macht. Allerdings fällt das auch unter "gehört" zum Glück mussten wir noch nie auf irgendwelche hausmittel zurückgreifen.

Der Tip mit langsam Essen/ordentlich kauen ist wohl der Beste, damit vermeidet man Notaktionen.


----------



## Katteker (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

So schnell erstickt man an einer Gräte wohl nicht. *Ruhig bleiben* und kontrolliert weiter atmen. Meist sind es ja nur kleine Gräten die man verschluckt. Große Gräten fallen doch meist im Mund auf.

Ob man nu Weisbrot, Kartoffeln ohne Soße, Döner oder was anderes halbwegs festes isst, ist doch egal. Es soll die Gräte aus dem Hals lösen. Ich hab mir mal mit ner nur grob zerkauten Banane geholfen.

Saft zum weichmachen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Der wirkt zu kurz auf die Gräte ein.

Wenns aber nicht besser wird, ab zum HNO Arzt.


----------



## C.K. (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Mit Zitronensaft gurgeln, macht Gräten weich und geschmeidig.


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*



C.K. schrieb:


> Mit Zitronensaft gurgeln, macht Gräten weich und geschmeidig.


 


Aber nicht nur die Gräten.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Jose (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*



C.K. schrieb:


> Mit Zitronensaft gurgeln, macht Gräten weich und geschmeidig.




...auch wenn's sauer aufstößt  |bla::g


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*



damdam05 schrieb:


> ich muß nochmal dumm nachfragen, ist es also ein Mythos das man an einer Gräte ersticken kann? Ist das definitv nicht möglich?



Wenn du die Gräte nicht inhalierst, dann sitzt sie in der Speiseröhre.
Wenn man auf Fisch allergisch ist, wird die Gräte im Hals ziemlich latte sein, da du im schlimmsten Fall einen allergischen Schock bekommst.
Die "Einstichstelle" kann sich allerdings entzünden(seeehr sehr selten) und dann könnte sich ein Abzess bilden(noch viiiel seltener).
Also keine Panik. 
Zum Zitronensaft: Wenn du mit dem Spass gurgelst, bewegst du die Flüssigkeit im Hals-Rachenbereich und da wird eine Gräte selten sitzen. Dazu kommt, dass es ziemlich lange dauern wird bis eine Gräte "weich" wird.
Brot ist ein guter Tipp, wobei  die Gräte dabei auch tiefer eindringen kann.
Also erstmal die Hausmittelchen ausprobieren und wenn das nicht funktioniert --> ab zum Arzt.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Michael_05er (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*



Soulfly schrieb:


> ...und sie kann auch die speiseröhre nicht beschädigen...das einzige was sie tut...verdammt unangenehm sein...


Etwas schlimmer kann es schon kommen. Ich war vor Jahren schon mal beim Arzt, weil ein Stück einer Gräte im Rachenraum feststeckte und mit einer extra-langen Pinzette entfernt werden musste. Da haben Kartoffeln, Weißbrot und Co. nix bewirkt, die steckte fest. War ne Y-Gräte eines Hechtes.

Erstickt wäre ich daran nicht, es tat nur weh. Die Gefahr ist aber vielleicht, in Panik zu geraten und zu verkrampfen. Dann kriegt man keine Luft oder hyperventiliert oder so. Ansonsten schluckt man einen Großteil der Gräten, die man aus Versehen mitisst, einfach runter und merkt es kaum. Wir reden ja hier nicht von den großen "Rippen", sondern eher von den kleinen Y-Dingern. Also mal keine Panik.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## cafabu (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Moinsen,
also das mit dem Ersticken ist eine psycho/somatische Reaktion. Im Kehlkopf gibt es einen Deckel der beim Schlucken die Luftröhre verschließt. Ist ne praktische Sache, damit die Gräte nicht in den falschen Hals (Luftröhre kommt).
Fals sich die Gräte nun quer stellt signalisiert die Speiseröhre bin noch am arbeiten und der Deckel will sich schließen. Je mehr man dann in Panik kommt und die Gräte weiter runterschlucken will um so mehr arbeitet das System unbewusst und man bekommt keine Luft mehr. Also Ruhe bewaren hilft. Feste Nahrung (Brot, Sauerkraut, Kartoffel, Döner, etc.) nehmen und durch runterschlucken versuchen die Gräte wieder frei zu bekommen. Entscheidend ist dabei, das die Nahrung einen "festen" Klos bildet, der die Gräte mitzieht. Die Speiseröhre ist so dehnbar, dass Verletzungen so gut wie ausgeschlossen sind. Eine Reizung bleibt über, die aber im Laufe des Tages abklingt. Falls die Reizung über einen Tag bleibt ärztlich Abklären lassen.
Carstenh


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

ó_Ò
Ich wusste garnicht, dass es wirklich Leute gibt die sich darüber Gedanken machen an einer Gräte zu ersticken!
Ich dachte das wäre ein Mythos ... also diese Leute. 

Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken und lebt ein wenig mehr.


----------



## chefin (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Mir ist das schonmal passiert, und wie ihr seht, ich lebe noch.
Die Gräte steckte irgendwo im Hals fest, ich konnte sie beim Schlucken auch spüren. Ich habe dann immer beim Schluckreiz mit der Hand gegen den Hals gedrückt, da es sonst unsagbare Schmerzen verursachte, und hab viel getrunken.
Da ich zu der Zeit gerade am Arbeiten war, konnte ich also auch nicht zum Arzt, und das Problem löste sich dann von selber; die Gräte verabschiedete sich!
Das mal als kleiner Erfahrungsbericht!#6


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Ich habe es geschafft eine Aalgräte zuverschlucken, wie so etwas möglich ist, der blanke Heisshunger! Geräucherter Aal steht bei mir an allererster Stelle, aber dass ist eine andere Geschichte!
Jedenfals halfen alle Hausmittelchen nichts, ab zum Arzt, "da werden sie geholfen"
Petri,Gruss und reingehauen...Maik


----------



## dido_43 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gräte verschluckt*

Jedesmal wenn du Fisch isst, bitte folgendes beachten:

Neben dem Fischbesteck eine Löseschere / Arterienklemme auf den Tisch packen, 1 Weißbrot, ein Fass Sauerkraut, 1 Liter Zitronensaft und die Telefonnummer für das Taxi / den Notarzt, dann bist du für alle Fälle gewappnet.

Wenn du kurz vor dem Ersticken bist und es nicht schaffst, den Arzt anzurufen bzw. hinzufahren, dann könnte ein Luftröhrenschnitt deine letzte Hoffnung sein. Also sicherheitshalber Filetiermesser und ein Stück Schlauch bereithalten.

Oder C & R, dann hast du dieses Problem nicht. #h


----------

